# GetJar & Phone Resets



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got a couple of good programs from GetJar (namely, Tapatalk).

I don't have an account with GetJar, so I am wondering if I reset my phone, will I lose my GetJar app, or can they be restored like the apps I own from the Market?

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

You will need to reinstall Getjar, then redownload the apps if you are not rooted and running a back up app. If you are rooted you can use titanium back up to back up your apps+ data then reset and restore restore everything.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not thunderbolt specific. moved to android general.


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

